# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Zaradite na fotografijama

## slobelix

Ako imate dobre digitalne fotografije mozete zaraditi na njima. Shutterstock  trenutno ima oko 350 000 fotografija
i predstavlja biznis u razvoju.Registrujte se , uploadujte fotografije i
pocnite da pravite svoj portfolio.Pored zarade mozete napredovati u digitalnoj fotografiji.Pozdrav slobelix

----------

